# POD machines vs bean 2 cup



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

So I have a nespresso machine which I absolutely love

will I find it a massive upgrade when I buy my BE or pro?


----------



## Adam.f (Apr 9, 2020)

What you have to remember is to get the best out of a BE or Pro you have to put the time in and effort to get a good coffee, using fresh beans, weighting in and out, grind correct, tamper, what you put in will reflects what will come out but once you have it the results can be big over POD machines.


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

Hi adam.

yeah I get that totally, I understand it isn't push a button & you have amazing coffee

ill be getting a barista express or pro, so again isn't gona be a silly expensive setup

so just wondering if the difference between nespresso pod v BE/pro will be noticeable or do you only notice it when you start getting the expensive stuff like baratza/niche grinders and la marzocco machines


----------



## Adam.f (Apr 9, 2020)

The difference will hit you straight away between the two and the BE/Pro will be much better.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

The BE and Pro are good machines that are capable of delivering decent shots. The built-in grinder won't be the most high end bit of equipment ever, but will do the job fine - it'll grind beans fresh, which will be a drastic improvement over nespresso.

Completely agree with Adam above that what you get out is heavily reliant on what you put in. You don't get any flavour variance really with nespresso (I know, there's different lines, but they're all broadly speaking similar). When you can grind your own you're free to try different roasters, different origins of beans, different roast levels etc and work out what you actually like, rather than what you're limited to.

The only downside is that prep time will take a little longer than throwing in a pod and pressing a button. But it's worth it.


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

Thanks lads


----------

